# Good primary schools Sydney Northern Beaches



## Cane (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good primary school in the northern beaches suburbs of Sydney. We are trying to decide which area to move to, and this is one of our main criteria. Public, private and Catholic all considered.

Many thanks.


----------



## Wendy_Jenkins (Aug 5, 2011)

The following site may be helpful for what you're looking for as you can click on the maps until you get down to the Northern Beaches suburbs listing.
The Australian Schools Directory – The only online guide to all Australian Schools

You can then view their website, or email them for an information pack which may help you with your decisions. Further phone discussions with the principal or admissions focal could also give you an insight into their programs & initiatives. 

Also do a Google search on the school to see if they have been mentioned in local newspapers or other community forums.

Hope that helps as a start.




Cane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good primary school in the northern beaches suburbs of Sydney. We are trying to decide which area to move to, and this is one of our main criteria. Public, private and Catholic all considered.
> 
> Many thanks.


----------

